# Camp Mabuhay North



## modarnis (Jul 18, 2005)

I had the good fortune to spend the day with Master of Tapi Tapi Brian Zawilinski at a local Filipino culture event.  Camp Mabuhay originated in Maryland as a cultural exchange for adoptive parents of Filipino children.  Last year, as the camp grew, they split the event and hold a seperate one in my hometown.  I had a great time teaching arnis, and learning even more about the cultures and customs of the Philipinnes.   Below is an article by Guro LeeAnne Brophy posted on the IMAF, Inc.  website:



Professor Remy Presas was a proud man who held his culture very dear. It was this love of his culture that drove him to revive the dying art of arnis.  He spent most of his adult life traveling the globe teaching and exposing people to one of the greatest treasures that the Philippines has ever produced, Modern Arnis. 

Camp Mabuhay North is a three-day Filipino heritage camp created to connect adopted Filipino children and their families to their culture. The Philippine-American Association of Connecticut, Inc. sponsored the event, which allowed camp participants to experience the Filipino culture through craft projects, cooking, language lessons, traditional dance instruction and Modern Arnis lessons.

Master Brian Zawilinski and a group of his students were given the opportunity to continue Professors dream of sharing Modern Arnis with the world. What better place to start than with Filipino youngsters. For many of the children it was the first time they had heard of Modern Arnis. Master Brian began with a history of Modern Arnis and a lesson on the meaning of the Philippine flag. He and his group carefully taught the children the basic movements of sinawali using canes and empty hand. 

Through out the day many classes were held for the various age groups of children. The most impressive thing about the camp was the commitment and enthusiasm of everyone in attendance to give these children a sense of who they are and who they can become. Professor Presas would have been smiling watching his students continuing his dream. He felt as many martial artists do that the most important thing about any martial art is not what you personally gain but what you give to others that is the most important. As we share with others we all grow.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 18, 2005)

Good Event!

Thank you for the write up and review.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow, that is really cool! Thanks for letting us know all
about it! Great Job, Brian and everyone who helped him!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## arnisador (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes, thanks for the review! It's always good news to see someone spreading the art.


----------

